# Argonath 90



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

Setup
80x35x30 cm
Eheim 2213
Co2 10Kg 
75w Heater

Lighting Rui Alves (AQUAEDEN RAMIREZI) http://www.aquaeden-shop.net/
Solstar 4x24
10 000 RADIUM
Grolux Sylvannia
6 500 PHILIPS
10 000 RADIUM

ELOS BOTTOM MINERAL
ELOS TERRA S

Flora
Rotala Wallichii
Ludwigia Brevipes
Glossostigma elatinoides
Cryptocorine Undulata
Vesicularia montagnei

Fauna
Ottociclus
Lda25
A school of small fish (I havent decided yet)


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

very nice..

java fern seems a bit too big for this size tank though IMO 

i like it very clean


----------



## andrecardoso (Aug 5, 2007)

doubleott05 said:


> very nice..
> 
> java fern seems a bit too big for this size tank though IMO
> 
> i like it very clean


Its Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov', so it will be much easy to trim and control its size (not what happens with the normal microsorum)


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ok


----------

